# ? epoxy agg or decorative concrete over existing concrete - seeking advice



## mmrradd (Apr 16, 2009)

I live in Morrison, Colorado.  Have existing ~ 600 sq ft concrete patio.  Considering resurfacing - either exposed porous epoxy aggregate or a stamped concrete.  Hoping not to remove existing concrete.  Tough environment and want tough, minimal maintenance finish.  Temperature ranges from -10 to very sunny 100 degrees.

Advice?  Is an aggregate gonna stand up?  Is stamped decorative concrete clearly tougher and lower maintenance?

thanks in advance.  Mark


----------



## glennjanie (Apr 18, 2009)

Welcome Mark:
I would want an epoxy binder used and then add at least 2" of concrete of either kind. Either one will have a tendency to hide any cracks that may appear.
Glenn


----------



## yesitsconcrete (Apr 20, 2009)

i don't know of any epoxy that's suitable for exterior use,,, resurfacing w/polymer-modified cement conc is our main work & we never use epoxies of any type outside.

colorado's not a particularly harsh environment for conc,,, if it were, there wouldn't be so much of it used    for harsh, try 40degree swings in 12hrs when the conc'll be poppin' back & forth in size,,, knowing the trade, i'd opt for resurfacing OR acid-stain & seal,,, 

typically you'll use 3,000 to 3,500 psi conc while the avg o'lay mtl's 5,000+,,, aggregate's stone so that's not an issue,,, stamp'd dec conc isn't 'clearly tougher OR lower maint',,, then again, its your home !

good luck !

ps - glenn suggests an epoxy-bond'd conc overlay,,, that is an acceptable method however any crks in the original conc will usually reflect in the upper course.


----------



## jimmy50 (May 31, 2009)

Can be made into a design you so chose. I am not sure about the epoxy. If the epoxy cracks afterward it may not show up as much as  a crack in the decorative. Unless your installer can fix the crack without it showing up in the decorative concrete. Ask questions.


----------

